# Flathead Rescue



## trophycats (May 28, 2006)

I made my first trip to the river lastnight for flatheads.After getting all of our lines in the water we were just standing around talking crap like we always do, and we notice a big fish floating towards us on his belly going in circles. We realize that its a flathead and i decide to grab an extra rod and pull it into the bank. once we get it to the bank we notice a big carp sticking out its mouth, and the flathead is still alive but very weak. we manage to pull the carp out of his mouth and revive him. He ends up swimming off after about 10 mins. of moving him back and forth. We were fishing about 150 yards above a damn, so if we hadn't pulled him in we would have definately died. We also put him on the scales and he weighed a little over 22 lbs. I have never seen anything like this before in my life, kinda neat and strange at the same time lol. 
Heres a pic 









We ended up having a decent night after that we ended up catching 2 that went around 5-6 lbs and 1 that went 14. All things considered it was a pretty interesting night. Plus we found a new spot to fish


----------



## chuck4 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for the pic trophycats!! It proves that these fish eat BIG baits!! my fishing partners laugh when I rig up Jumbo baits. Maybe now they will start to see what I am up to!!! LOL


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice save on the fish 
yep,flatheads will eat anything they cn catch and fit in that big mouth.even if it doesn't fit,they'll try 
only baits i used when i fished the muskingum in my younger days was suckers and carp from 1 to 2 pounds.
had one(that took a big goldfish) spit up a 2-3 pound saugeye a few years ago,after i landed it.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks Like The Flatheads Are Starting To Put The Feedbag On!!!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

looks like i am going to be using bigger bait!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> spit up a 2-3 pound saugeye


If I remember right a couple of old reprobates kept messing with a flathead till they removed the saugeye! 

Now yer gonna have the saugeye guys on my case!


----------



## Paradise Fisherman (Jun 14, 2006)

Looks like . . . . . He tried to bite off more than he can chew!


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

That is fascinating! Thanks for sharing the picture!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Good job on the rescue.


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

Thats crazy.... I always heard the "big bait, big fish" but I never would have guessed it meant that big! Nice save though.


----------

